# Newbie Searching For A Seiko H127-5000



## olivo (Jun 3, 2011)

Hello to everybody,

I am new in this world of old watches. I finally succeded in searching the model of the watch I had in the 80s.

It was a Seiko H127-5000. And I would like to buy one.

I know ebay, but I wonder if there are any other places where to search for such kind of watch.

thanks to all who will help me.

Olivo


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

duplicate post deleted by originator. Sorry about that.


----------



## normdiaz (May 5, 2004)

normdiaz said:


> If you've already done a Google search, you may have noted that the "vintagelcd" site has one for sale @ 140 GBP. Don't know anything about the reliablility of the site as a sales venue. I'm sure the vintage watch "experts" may be able to offer suggestions if another source is known. Sorry, can't post the link here. Good luck in your search.


----------

